# Low cost residence in Dubai



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

I'm traveling a lot (I'm in a new country in every single month) and I need a residency somewhere. Preferably in a low tax jurisdiction so I thought Dubai would be perfect. In order to maintain my residence I need enter Dubai at least once in every 180 days. It's perfect for me! I would go to Dubai for a week in every 3 months or so therefore this is not an issue.

*The question* is what would be the cheapest way to get a residency visa? As far as I know I need to form a company in any of the Free Trade Zones then the company would sponsor me for a 3 year residence visa. Based on my knowledge in order to get the visa I need to show a tenancy agreement confirming that I have a place to live in Dubai.

What would be the cheapest solution for me? I do not want to spend thousands of dollars each month for an apartment where I'm not living. Since I would be there for a few days only in every 3 months it would be a waste of money not mentioning that if there's any problem with the apartment and my neighbors would knock on the door there would be no one in the apartment.

How could I avoid this rule? How could I get the visa without the tenancy contract? Can I use my company address as my mailing address to get the visa? Note that on those days when I would be in Dubai I would reside in a hotel.

I'm open to any solution!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I dont think you need a tenancy agreement to get a residence visa - most people arrive in Dubai and get their visa within first few weeks, whilst staying in hotel apartments etc.
They need a residence visa before they can rent a proper place!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I dont think you need a tenancy agreement to get a residence visa - most people arrive in Dubai and get their visa within first few weeks, whilst staying in hotel apartments etc.
> They need a residence visa before they can rent a proper place!
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Steve!
How does it work in practice?

1) forming my FTZ company
2) my company sponsors me for the visa
3) getting the residence visa
4) applying for the ID card

To be honest I'd be surprised if these things wouldn't require a legal address in Dubai! I'd be happy but it would be too easy. Plus I read that somewhere I need an address in Dubai when I'm applying for the ID card.

Could you please make it clear for me?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

The tenancy contract is required only if you wish to bring your family (wife and kids) here as well. Otherwise, if its just for you, you do not need to show a tenancy contract.

The steps you have outlined are pretty close to how its done. First setup a company, and then sponsor yourself through that company for a visa. Once you get your initial temporary visa, you go through a medical test, and apply for your ID card (both can be done in 1 day). After that, you apply to get your permanent visa stamped on your passport, which should be done in 3-4 days, as it will be done by the freezone authority.

If you are going to be here by yourself, then you can simply enter once every 6 months in order to keep your visa current, and stay in a hotel/with a friend/wherever fits. But if you wish to sponsor your wife and kids too, then you will need a proper place with a tenancy contract in your name.

The visa documents are mailed to your company's official address. And since you will have already setup the company, you should have an office to go with it too.


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> The tenancy contract is required only if you wish to bring your family (wife and kids) here as well. Otherwise, if its just for you, you do not need to show a tenancy contract.
> 
> The steps you have outlined are pretty close to how its done. First setup a company, and then sponsor yourself through that company for a visa. Once you get your initial temporary visa, you go through a medical test, and apply for your ID card (both can be done in 1 day). After that, you apply to get your permanent visa stamped on your passport, which should be done in 3-4 days, as it will be done by the freezone authority.
> 
> ...


I'm alone, don't have a family yet.

What about the bank accounts? The banks will ask for an address. A real address (no a P.O. Box) is mandatory for accounts opening with every bank in any country.

May I use my FTZ company address? Or what would be the solution for this issue?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

You wont be able to open a company without a bank account. The company account will be attached to the company address. If you are going to be the sole owner of the company, and by the looks of it, wont be spending much time in Dubai, you can easily use your company account for your banking needs. Else, you can use your office address for your personal account as well.


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> You wont be able to open a company without a bank account. The company account will be attached to the company address. If you are going to be the sole owner of the company, and by the looks of it, wont be spending much time in Dubai, you can easily use your company account for your banking needs. Else, you can use your office address for your personal account as well.


I want to have personal accounts in Dubai with credit & debit cards as well but based on your comment it can not be an issue because I can use my office address for my personal accounts. So I would give my FTZ company address as my residential address.

By the way can I have a credit card in Dubai based on my situation? I would use it legitimately, I would pay my total outstanding balance each month.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
To get a credit card you would need to provide the bank with a salary certificate and details of your bank account along with a security cheque.
As you will own the company - it will be easy to get a salary certificate!
The first card should really come from the bank that you are paying your salary into - so that they have evidence that you are really earning what you say.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> To get a credit card you would need to provide the bank with a salary certificate and details of your bank account along with a security cheque.
> As you will own the company - it will be easy to get a salary certificate!
> The first card should really come from the bank that you are paying your salary into - so that they have evidence that you are really earning what you say.
> ...


Thank you guys! You're awesome!
You helped me alot!


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Freezone company in Sharjah/Ajman free zone with the smart office option will be your cheapest bet. Will run you around 15k AED a year. The company can be opened in these free zones within a few days. 

Then you will apply for your visa, which you can get in one day. You don't need a bank account to form the company. I have an LLC and still don't have a bank account, although I did just apply for one now that I need it. You can open a personal account if you want also. You don't need a physical address you actually reside in to open any account. Just put any address, they don't check or anything and all correspondence goes to your po box. 

Also, someone above said stamping your visa in the passport takes 3-4 days...if you are in a hurry just pay the 100 dirhams extra and they will stamp in 10 seconds right there and then. That's how i did mine and my families visas...it's only 100 dirhams and its done right there and then. 

If you pay the extra money and do everything "urgent" you can technically have your visa in 48 hours after you receive the company license. It's how I did it. Emirates ID will take 7-10 days to arrive AFTER the visa is stamped into your passport.


----------



## swissknife (May 31, 2014)

Can you get a residence by just purchasing an apartment?


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

swissknife said:


> Can you get a residence by just purchasing an apartment?


I'm not sure. Once in a while it was possible for sure but I don't know if it's still an option. Note that even if you can get a visa through the purchase of a real estate it would cost you a lot more than the visa through your own FTZ company because there was a min. purchase value which was a couple of hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

sorry I can't help you on the issue

but just wanted to say love your palinka I have it everytime I visit Hungary


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> sorry I can't help you on the issue
> 
> but just wanted to say love your palinka I have it everytime I visit Hungary


 It's funny to read about our drinks on a place like this! Good to hear!


----------

